

Median of Medians - aditgupta
http://functionspace.org/articles/19

======
aditgupta
Related discussion here - [http://functionspace.org/topic/32/On-application-
of-Median-o...](http://functionspace.org/topic/32/On-application-of-Median-of-
Medians)

